# throat clearing noises; kennel cough or seasonal allergies ??



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I will be taking the dog back to the vets this Friday for a recheck. But I wondered if anyone else had a dog that made "throat clearing noises" . She is NOT coughing. I've heard Kennel Cough in other dogs and that sounds like coughing to me. My dog just makes these throat clearing noises. Like she's trying to clear her throat, or like she's about to cough something up. Plus she'll sneeze and shake her head (wet dog shake like) 

This is the second time this has happened. First incident happened early early spring, dog just made throat clearing noises, it passed of it's own in a week or 2.

This past week she started to make the same noises (@5-6x a day), but also sneezed and shook her head AND spent the weekend laying about the house like a wet dish rag. She looked pitiful but would perk up when you mentioned "Walk, or Cat, or Food" she eats and poops and pees like her usual healthy self. Runs and plays and never has any wind issues when she's playing hard. 

Since I had boarded her at a place that had had an outbreak of kennel cough a week previous, AND since I take her to daycare AND since I would soon be starting a new dog class I took her to the vets this Monday. Dog of course only makes the throat noises about 4-5x a day so she was silent at the vets. Vet found a swollen lymph node not associated with KC but in an area that would swell for tick born disease., and ran blood tests for tick born disease. Test results negative. CBC was all within normal ranges. Vet sent me home with 2 week supply of Doxicycline (sp?) and told to bring her back on Friday to recheck the lymph node.

Soo dog is on day 3 of the antibiotics and is 100% perfectly normal. No unusual throat clearing noises, still sneezing but not shaking her head at the same time. 

I kept her home from daycare and class and am feeling like I was overly paranoid and now am mad at myself for subjecting her to 2 weeks of antibiotics.....

Any ideas what's going on?

I'll run the allergy idea by the vet on friday....


----------

